# Replacing Cartridge on Pegasus Kitchen Sink Handle



## dkian (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all. Bad cartridge in Pegasus 856-011 causing leak. See photos of handle. I've received a new cartridge from Pegasus, but for the life of me, can't seem to pop the top metal cap off from the handle. Any tips or tricks to remove the top cap so i can access cartridge?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dkian.

No photo came up. You need at least 5 posts to post pictures. Try introducing yourself a few more times. Then click on post reply, scroll down to manage attachments, and upload and post pics from there.

Turn off water to faucet, open and relieve any pressure. Try looking for a hidden allen screw around the handle, remove it and handle should lift off. Sometimes you have have to jiggle it a little, all models are a little different, (this is where a picture comes in handy). Once handle is removed, there is a lock nut or lock ring that has to be removed before cartdridge will come out. Replace cartdrige and reassemble in reverse order. Turn water back on and check for leaks. Please post pics when you can so we can better assist you. Thanks.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Model would be nice if you have it, looks like they have quite a few kitchen faucets

_


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Home Depot brand faucet... I tore out a tub shower one within a year for lack of parts.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Home Depot brand faucet... I tore out a tub shower one within a year for lack of parts.


Usually, a rebuild kit (o-rings, springs, seals) is all that's needed...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Not when they change parts constantly and no online presence or home depot parts available.


----------



## mariawill (Jun 24, 2014)

*Pegasus*



dkian said:


> Hi all. Bad cartridge in Pegasus 856-011 causing leak. See photos of handle. I've received a new cartridge from Pegasus, but for the life of me, can't seem to pop the top metal cap off from the handle. Any tips or tricks to remove the top cap so i can access cartridge?


 
Where did you find contact info for Pegasus? I have been searching online for days. The only number I find is for Home Depot and they do not have the part for this particular faucet. The problem I am having is that when I turn the handle to hot no water comes out....it just drips. Any advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pegasus is a super cheap store brand.
Replace it with a Moen so you can get parts at any hardware, box store, plumbing supply.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

dkian said:


> Hi all. Bad cartridge in Pegasus 856-011 causing leak. See photos of handle. I've received a new cartridge from Pegasus, but for the life of me, can't seem to pop the top metal cap off from the handle. Any tips or tricks to remove the top cap so i can access cartridge?


Pry the cap off with something thin and pointy like the tip of a pocket knife. 

Older thread on Pegasus 856-011 http://www.doityourself.com/forum/p...e-faucet-cartridge-special-tool-required.html. It has a link to a PDF exploded diagram of faucet.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2015)

*Pegasist parts line*

To speak to a human to order parts for your lifetime warranty for your Home Depot Pegasist faucet...1-877-5827-0313


----------



## gem39 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a Pegasus two handle 67136 model series. The problem is the hot water on/off keeps change positions. Can anyone tell me what is causing this problem? Thank You


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gem.

You would be better off starting a new thread of your own rather than digging up a two year old thread. You will get better results. Just a suggestion.


----------

